
LaTeX: A First Introduction - R3G1R
https://mathvault.ca/latex-guide/
======
melling
I have a few things in LaTeX. I recently started using TexPad on my iPad,
which I like.

However, I wish it was easier to extract formulas to include in either
Notability or on GitHub, where I keep a lot of Markdown notes.

Often I want the simplicity of Markdown with a few equations.

$\frac{a}{|\Omega|}$

